# How many of your pictures turn out like this?



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh dear, Vienna looks so gorgeous.
One day my boy is gonna get that clip, I swear.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You mean like_ this?_ I've got a stockpile of goofed up ones! (Can you even tell this is a poodle, and not a baby porpoise??)


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Vienna does look gorgeous. At least there is a poodle there, I've swear I've taken hundreds of pictures of grass that used to have a poodle on it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Yeah......I do a lot of 'delete'!!!!!!! Some day I might get my timing right and anticipate Molly's moves LOL! The Queen of point & shoot after the fact!!!!!!And of course if you get your camera ready to go, they never repeat 'that shot' ever again! Oh and don't forget, when you do go to get the shot your batteries are dead! GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Mariah said:


> Oh dear, Vienna looks so gorgeous.
> One day my boy is gonna get that clip, I swear.


It's a very easy clip! Take the crest to level with the elbow, bring the tuck up forward, and their the rest REALLY close! Here's when I groomed her, and a photoshopped image after my critique. I fixed her topline and crest to more of the right picture, but I have to have more hair for the other minor changes to her legs.

Goodness Vienna! Five years old and black pigment in the winter! I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I remember you posted a pic of her in a thread I made asking about clips and I thought it was a bit too serious.
But it's growing on me! I haven't attempted grooming at all yet with clippers on Dallas, but I'm sure by the time he can sit for a full groom / his full coat comes in, I'll be able to do it.
Hopefully.
haha.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my dogs only look fancy in the fall and winter, come spring I'm likely to shear them down to nothing!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots of my doggie photos end up in the digital trash can because they have moved at the wrong time or the lighting is wrong, or a million other reasons.
I love Vienns's clip.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep...








And another poodle butt..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank goodness for the digital age. If I had to take a pic of my dog with film, I'd have to be spending a lot of money on wasted shots of blurry poodles.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot! Either that or I get just a tail in the far corner or the picture, where a poodle used to be. :-/ They move so fast!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen hates taking pictures thats why in almost every picture he is looking away from the camera, I guess he hates the flash. But when were outside he runs so fast its crazy.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. A lot! 

Vienna's groom style is so cute! I love fluffy poodles.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ I am sure we all get poodle parts in our photos! Especially if they are in motion. Vienna is beautiful!_


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What? Nobody has any close up views of their dog's nostrils for us? A large proportion of the animals I try to photograph insist on sniffing the camera lens. :argh: At least my current spoos are trained not to jump up on people. This restraint gives me some variety in my nostril shots: quite often now I can get a whole nose and portions of the eyes & ears. :clap:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lately, I get a lot like this : find the Poodle, lol :


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

cowpony said:


> What? Nobody has any close up views of their dog's nostrils for us? A large proportion of the animals I try to photograph insist on sniffing the camera lens. :argh: At least my current spoos are trained not to jump up on people. This restraint gives me some variety in my nostril shots: quite often now I can get a whole nose and portions of the eyes & ears. :clap:


You mean like this?


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's not forget the eternal night time indoor issue: laser beam eyes


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Lately, I get a lot like this : find the Poodle, lol :


I've been staring at this for a while. I think she's dead center in the frame behind the scrub. Is that her? This is like where's Waldo!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I have lots of these. The semi ok ones


















Then these


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's okay, I have a couple pictures of exorcisms, too.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

WhosMyFluffyPuppy said:


> I've been staring at this for a while. I think she's dead center in the frame behind the scrub. Is that her? This is like where's Waldo!


Yes :


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Yes :


I would have never spied her in a million years without that close up. Perfect camo!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

We either get the last glimpse of a rump or something like this, the alien from outer-space.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Oh yes, I take a lot of the glowing eye pics. And I can't even mention how many photos I can't share because of the messy background, LOL. What can I say, I'd rather play with my dog than straighen up the mess in my house!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've taken that many pictures of Opie's bum that my friends just think I'm obsessed with it. As for blurry photos of tricky, they're my new specialty


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> And I can't even mention how many photos I can't share because of the messy background, LOL. What can I say, I'd rather play with my dog than straighen up the mess in my house!


Haha here too. Most of my pics contains messy background with doggie toys, doggie beds, and doggie doghouses everywhere and hubby would say" I sure hope you are not posting those." (Oh of course there are also my mess everywhere too. Heehee)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

When I clicked on this thread I was expecting what I like to call "topknot in the corner syndrome!"

I tried to get a picture to brag to my friends that I had a sleeping poodle on my lap-- which is great until your arm falls asleep-- but all I could get in the pic was his top knot... 










He did eventually (sort of) wake up, though: 










"Why are you nudging me? I was comfy!"










"Oh. There's a camera. I guess I can look at it for once."

And then he proceeded to fall back asleep on my mouse arm and make it go numb. :lol: The things I let Beau get away with!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This just happened today! Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast poodle!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd go fast too. It looks cold out there.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Qarza said:


> I'd go fast too. It looks cold out there.


she loves it! Keeps bringing her leash to me (to let me know she wants to go out) and then... no potty! just running running jumping jumping,... and then snow balls all over her! LOL


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Speedy Lou! Misha loves snow too although it's all melted now. We got a bit today but it didn't stick.

With Misha I get LOTS of these photos, the burst at mom when she's holding the camera shots:























































Sadly, I have tons more, lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Speedy Lou! Misha loves snow too although it's all melted now. We got a bit today but it didn't stick.
> 
> With Misha I get LOTS of these photos, the burst at mom when she's holding the camera shots:
> 
> ...


I love the 3rd one! funny and cute!

And that snow on my picture, we just got that in the last HOUR!!!! We should get a foot of snow tonight... Im tired of winter :-(


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Lou, that's a lot of snow. I am actually wanting spring too but its cold here and windy. Misha gets hot quickly so I'm wondering how he'll be this summer as we can get as hot as 110º here. Not often thankfully, but it does happen. I live seeing photos of Lou. She's such a doll.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, Lou is so cute! And Vixen, I love the look of your dogs; Vernon looks like a rock star!!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Yes, Lou is so cute! And Vixen, I love the look of your dogs; Vernon looks like a rock star!!


Oh he IS one and he knows it, lol. And thanks :smile-big:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> *Yes, Lou is so cute!* And Vixen, I love the look of your dogs; Vernon looks like a rock star!!


Thank u!!! She has been napping all day, this weather makes her sleepy...
And I agree Vernon totally looks like a rock star!!

:smow:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Today I went thru a whole set of batteries hitting 'DELETE':camera:....... Butt shots abound!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> she loves it! Keeps bringing her leash to me (to let me know she wants to go out) and then... no potty! just running running jumping jumping,... and then snow balls all over her! LOL



See? Snow balls aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall over her hair... no more going outside tonight, she has snow balls on her chest even! LOL :-/


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

got a better pictures today!

LOL


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it has something to do with the delayed shutter on most digital cameras and phones. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> I think it has something to do with the delayed shutter on most digital cameras and phones. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


Cute blue bows! love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PetitpieDH

...........did you hear the one about the poodle & the Lawyer?.....BAAAAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sadly the pictures here would not get the delete button because they would be the best of the bunch. That is why you never see any Swizzle pictures. I will post a few my husband took when I figure out how.


----------

